# only one eye



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi all,

I lost the use of one of my eyes a week ago and I'm a little concerned this might be the end of my mountain biking. 
Anyone have any experience of being a one eyed rider or maybe you just know some one that is or was.
Any advice or silly comments welcome ... i was slow before so I guess now i have an excuse

Cheers, Brian


----------



## wu-wei (Jan 11, 2006)

A friend of mine has just one eye and he's still a great rider. Handles everything, including nasty, rooty techno gnar just fine. He has some trouble when it starts to get dark but other than that, no probs. 

I'm sure you'll have an adjustment period but hang in there... you can do it!


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

It's been two weeks now and already I'm back driving the car and going to the gym, next challenge is riding the bike
Thanks for the encouragement :thumbsup:


----------



## sponger (May 14, 2006)

Being as that I have a hard enough time keeping my bike level as it is, I can't imagine giving it a try with your situation. But, your determination is something for which I have considerable respect. I hope the best for you.

Perhaps Bobby McMullen could serve as more inspiration?


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

You can do it, I have a right eye that is legally blind then after a traumatic brain injury that eye really became confused. Take it slow until you learn your weakness for me if the edge of the trail drop off is on the left I am o.k. but when the edge of the trail drop off is on my right all hell brakes lose.

I have learned that I really have to concentrate because my brain tries to tell my body that I am falling but really I am o.k. I have been riding much better, yes I wreck a lot but I have been learning to ride smarter and to walk more if it gets rough.

goodluck to you


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

cheers all .. will be riding on the trails i know first so at least if i hit a tree it will be a familiar one not some stranger!
Driving is getting easier 
Things on the right will be a bit of a test and I'm considering getting a parrot to warn me of danger and other pirates of course. Just hope the parrot can say more than " don't eat me"


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

You need to get some cool kind of contact lens like an 8 ball or all red or something. When you take your sunglasses off, that would rule. That's what I'd do. 
Seriously, though... Your body will adjust. Take it easy at first.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

hey fool, keep an eye out for me, wouldja?


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

"i pity da fool" - mister t


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

"In the land of the blind the one eyed man is king ... dude"

:thumbsup:


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

the old fool said:


> "In the land of the blind the one eyed man is king ... dude"
> 
> :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

I lost my right eye when I was 6....

I ride, drive, shoot and everything else...only real issues Ive had were playing basketball and baseball... So I dont...I ride  You'll be fine once the adjustment is over...



Mr. D said:


> You can do it, I have a right eye that is legally blind then after a traumatic brain injury that eye really became confused. Take it slow until you learn your weakness for me if the edge of the trail drop off is on the left I am o.k. but when the edge of the trail drop off is on my right all hell brakes lose.
> 
> I have learned that I really have to concentrate because my brain tries to tell my body that I am falling but really I am o.k. I have been riding much better, yes I wreck a lot but I have been learning to ride smarter and to walk more if it gets rough.


I find this interesting...I might be doing this and not realizing it...:skep:


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

I was in a road race against a guy with one arm... Craziest shlt I've ever seen. He did damn good too, sprinting and everything. 

So as long as your heart wants to ride, it's going to take more than an eye to stop you!

:-D


----------



## SHNIPE (Jun 14, 2006)

Just for the record: Ive personally seen AZG23 outshoot and outwheel MANY a man in my day. I give him crap for it on a constant basis for it but he knows that he is better at many things than many men. He sticks to my rear wheel on downhills and passes me going up. 

Just wait till you see the trick he does with his knife and his glass one  It gets all the chicks... well never seen him get any chicks by it but it sure makes the guys laugh and say wtf!


----------



## Mae7 (Feb 2, 2011)

I ride with a dude who has vision in only one of his eyes. He's still a good rider and does all the stuff we do. Sometimes he has some silly crashes but not that bad.


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

I used to have silly crashes before so I doubt anyone will every know they will just think I'm a dummy like always


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

I ride with a friend who recently became blind in one eye. She describes that the most difficult thing is gauging the height of drops, rocks and roots. (One important aspect of binocular vision is depth perception.) Her experience is that the closer the object, the more difficult it is to judge the depth properly. She also states that she has to concentrate much harder, even on smooth sections, to maintain her balance. As an experiment, I covered one eye during a ride on a familiar trail. One eye really only slowed me down a little. But when I tried the same experiment on an unfamiliar and somewhat technical trail, I really found myself being uncertain and apprehensive. I slowed way down. But i am sure I could memorize enough of the trail to get faster each time. You may find yourself having the same experience. I encourage you to not give up riding, even if you have to slow down a little. Good luck!.


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Lopaka, My experiences are very similar to your friends, the closer something is the harder it is to figure out where they are. On familiar terrain it's not so bad but anywhere new is a bit ( sometimes a lot ) scary.
Generally i find that I have to concentrate much harder at everything especially going to the supermarket which really confuses me sometimes.
I have also found that I drive the car a lot faster as i don't have the same sensation of speed.
You might not have the same feeling if you just close your eye for a few minutes as you know you can open it again and everything will be ok. Losing you vision does knock the confidence around and the other changes in you life make the whole thing a lot harder. I lost my job as a result so now I'm some old half blind out of work fat fool 
I could be worse and it has made me realise what's important and what isn't. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

I lost vision in my left eye since I was 3-yrs old due to activity playing with my dad.

I for one never lost any performance from all sports during youth to high school. I even moto-crossed for two years, wakeboarded, motorcycles (Class M license). Since I consider myself never having a left eye, this I assume became something normal to me due to my young age. 

As for you, it will probably take some time to adjust and get used to. Just like the others have said, be more alert while you ride or do any kind of activity. Before you know it, it will become 2nd nature and you will be back to square one in all your skills. 

Take care,


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi TX,
Almost 2 months and most things seem normal ... sort of, riding the bike ok, driving ok and it's more of a challenge that a liability now.
Seems the brain adapts and you move on ... still not prepared to wear a pirate patch.
Brian:thumbsup:


----------

